# Please pray for Sergeant Amy Kemper Clayton S.O.



## Hunterrs (Mar 11, 2012)

Please pray for Amy

She was involved in a traffic accident last night in Coweta County while riding her motorcycle and sustain massive injuries. She was hit by an alleged DUI suspect who fled the scene but was later apprehended by GSP.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 11, 2012)

Sent


----------



## speedcop (Mar 11, 2012)

our prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 12, 2012)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 12, 2012)

Signed,sealed and delivered!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 12, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  She is critical but stable.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.caringbridge.org/profile/mycaringbridge

page name is amykemper1


----------



## Jasper (Mar 14, 2012)

Prayers sent for Amy!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 14, 2012)

Praying for Amy and a quick full recovery...........


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2012)

Several surgeries and she is awake and talking!!!  Thank you for your prayers.  Story is on wsbtv.com under videos.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/clayton-deputy-critical-after-wreck-drunk-driver/nLSxG/


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2012)

Blood Drive For Amy

Amy will receive credit towards her usage bill for the units that are given in her honor. Currently one bus for each day has been scheduled, but if you will contact Deanna and sign up for a time slot or let her know you will give on a particular day we may have enough interest to have 2 buses.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -Each bus can accommodate 3 people every 15 minutes.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Date, Time and Location is below.

Monday March 19, 2012 at Peachtree City Wal-Mart from 3:30-8:30

Saturday March 24, 2012 at Peachtree City Wal-Mart from 2:30-8:30

Please contact Deanna McElroy at 678-725-1143 or email her at dsmcelroy@bellsouth.net to schedule your time or at least notify her the day you will be able to give.


----------

